# The Lock Keepers - November 2014



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2014)

*Mockingbird Set His Sights On This Beautiful Cottage*

Something about this isolated cottage made me want to invest time an pay a visit. On the day it was marked down as a back up or a "maybe" if we had time, but we did due to one place being a no go so down the lanes and around the bend, lead us to some locks...
Approaching the cottage the only noise was the water from the locks, the location of this place was beautiful, it is a shame no one can invest time and money on it - I certainly would.

Once saying good morning to the swan, inside its colours instantly made me want to take photos, the clash of the greens and light blues, made the place a very photogenic place, seeing little trinkets scattered about add a more personal touch than a few letters or photographs, to many its tat and rubbish but the nostalgic effect it left just being inside this cottage, gave me small doses of its former owner.

Its listed it was/is on the market and I want it.... 

A very late report from me as always so much going on at the moment, but manage to spare half hour or so..

Enjoy everyone! 


IMGP0063 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0060 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP9997 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0044 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0001 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0003 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0011 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0048 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0015 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0014 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0005 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0024 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0025 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0027 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0032 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0034 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0042 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0016 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0040 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


As always thanks for looking and hope to dish out more lovely derelict-ness soon! - _Mockingbird!_


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 8, 2014)

I must say, lovely first photo mate, and it has LOTS of colour! Nice explore this one looked. Thanks for sharing it. Some nice photos in this set, esp the carpet on the stairs close up


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 8, 2014)

Great shots there. What a nice cottage.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I must say, lovely first photo mate, and it has LOTS of colour! Nice explore this one looked. Thanks for sharing it. Some nice photos in this set, esp the carpet on the stairs close up



Cheers mate, yeah a bright colourful shot for a change 
You can easily make this place look beautiful with the natural light that shines on the walls!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2014)

Your right the colours are prefect nice one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## decker (Nov 8, 2014)

What an adorable little cottage, I could live there tomorrow, nicely captured.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 8, 2014)

Full of wonderful details, I like the reflection of the ceiling beams in the mirror.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely take on the old girl! Top stuff...


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheers everyone  always appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2014)

Great stuff as always mb..and nice to see your not sitting still and still out there.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 9, 2014)

great photos as normal


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow.. what a stunning place!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Immense set of photos! 
Looks a stunning location and you've captured it perfectly! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Immense set of photos!
> Looks a stunning location and you've captured it perfectly!
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you mate, its a really beautiful place!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 10, 2014)

I went here very recently; and its not in such good shape 
I won't put my photos up yet, as don't want to tread on your toes
Excellent photos; you've done the place justice. Have you got a wide angle? And what camera have you got?


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 10, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> I went here very recently; and its not in such good shape
> I won't put my photos up yet, as don't want to tread on your toes
> Excellent photos; you've done the place justice. Have you got a wide angle? And what camera have you got?



Hey mate, shame its not in good shape, i went at the end of august such a backlog of places I have not put up yet 
Not treading on my toes, pop ur report up  I use a pentax km for explore purposes, lenses I used was a 10-20mm and fixed 35mm prime, cheers mate!


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 12, 2014)

QUality stuff matey...like the look of this place, nearly went the other day but got side tracked


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice report as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 13, 2014)

Not in great shape in terms of the windows but, up to now, the roof is still in good nick/ intact so at least it's relatively dry and has some time on it's side. I'm really surprised no one has bought it. Not sure whether it's still officially for sale. I'm just curious that when it failed to sell at auction at its guide price of £250,000 they didn't just drop the price. After all, something is better than nothing right?


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks great, the bedroom looks a squeeze with that bed. Love the old fireplace


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shots fella, love the black and white window shot


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 6, 2014)

beautiful location and beautifully captured!
loved it here, thanks


----------



## Potter (Dec 11, 2014)

It's certainly got character


----------



## Pilot (Dec 12, 2014)

For me, the best explores are the ones that not only document the setting, but let the past pour out through the images - and yours certainly to that.

I wonder about the last lock keeper, when they left for the last time? I wonder about how proud he was of his lock (they all were), and how it must have broken his heart to see it fall into disrepair with the general demise of the canal system.

Yes, a really lovely explore here. Thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2014)

Pilot said:


> For me, the best explores are the ones that not only document the setting, but let the past pour out through the images - and yours certainly to that.
> 
> I wonder about the last lock keeper, when they left for the last time? I wonder about how proud he was of his lock (they all were), and how it must have broken his heart to see it fall into disrepair with the general demise of the canal system.
> 
> Yes, a really lovely explore here. Thank you.



Glad you see what i saw and photographed, I try and show the personal attachments aswel as the rooms, an tell the story that way, glad it appeals an you wrote such a comment


----------

